# Best bench top chainsaw sharpener



## thehinten (Sep 10, 2014)

hope I'm posting in the right place, took awhile to even figure out how to post on my phone... I'm looking for a decent bench top sharpener. I've used one before that worked great but can't remember the brand, and I've seen plenty of others that look like they'd fall apart halfway through the job. All the bearing were sloppy and that was even brand new... 

thank you for all of your advice


----------



## El Quachito (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope this thread gets some more responses. I have seen a Silvey in action, very nice but also big $$$. Would like to hear what people think of the less costly models on the market.


----------



## Jameson (Sep 26, 2014)

I strongly suggest the dremel route. You can sharpen right on the saw, as well as doing as good a job as hand filing. 

Jc


----------



## alderman (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had good luck with the Oregon 511. While not as sharp as a square ground chain it does fine for cutting firewood. I bought the Oregon bar mounted grinder but it doesn't get much use, I'd rather grind on the bench when I don't file.


----------

